#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  任命好喝的茶、瀟湘為文學創作勳章管理員（8/11）

## 狼王白牙

文學創作特區版面屬專業領域，應由專業者決定勳章發放與否，

今後勞煩 *好喝的茶* 、 *瀟湘* 為文學創作勳章管理員

並由兩位版面管理員決定勳章發放程序。

2010/8/11

----------

